# My new puppy :)



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Pictures of my new little pup who should be home within the next week & a half  Hopefully about the 21st of October  & then a one of her & her litter


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

WOW.....what gorgeous pups! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

So cute!! What is she? She looks a bit like my Auntie's red poodle pup.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

OMG how tiny are they! So so gorgeous.


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you guys! 

She's a cockapoo (cocker spaniel x poodle)
So good guess happy saz! 
Very excited


----------



## Chihuahua-Rocky (May 10, 2011)

She is gorgeous!!!! Love her cute face.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_wow what a gorgeous puppy, well actually the whole litter are very cute._


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

. Aaww they are absolutely gorgeous !!!!


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## nicolafletcher (Sep 21, 2011)

OMG how adorable!!!

:001_wub::001_wub:

In Love


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Only one word.........Beautiful. Enjoy.


----------



## lisaloo1 (Aug 8, 2011)

awww they are so cute :thumbup:


----------



## rik6230 (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank you guys 
Unfortunately we can't bring her home until wednesday the 26th 
So another whole week to wait!
But I will update you with pictures when she finally gets here!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

only 4 more days till you get her home with you 

shes adorable! the whole litter is gorgeous


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

you new pup and the rest of them are just adorable looks like they got so much joy and happieness to give


----------



## LauraIzPops (Oct 2, 2011)

redroses2106 said:


> only 4 more days till you get her home with you
> 
> shes adorable! the whole litter is gorgeous


Yay 4 more sleeps!  So excited Can't wait to bring my baby home 
Thanks for all your nice comments guys


----------



## Tillabrador (Oct 22, 2011)

She is beautiful! My 2 week old Golden Labrador Puppy will be joining up on 26th November! Puppys are the cutest things! At 2 weeks old they look like Hamsters!


----------

